# Game:51 [email protected]



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs scouting report: The Spurs held Cleveland to 31 points on 23.3 percent shooting in the second half of their 102-76 victory Nov. 4. ... Tim Duncan had 21 points and 10 rebounds in that victory. ... The Spurs have swept their past two back-to-backs and are 3-5 overall in the second game of a back-to-back. ... Manu Ginobili has at least 22 points in three of the past five games. 


Spurs injuries: Fabricio Oberto (sprained left ankle) is questionable. 


Spurs projected inactive list: Oberto. 


Cavaliers scouting report: Cleveland has lost its past two games, including a 99-91 loss to Golden State on Saturday. ... The Cavaliers are 13-2 at home against teams with winning records. ... Cleveland ranks sixth in the NBA with 42.4 rebounds per game. ... Damon Jones and Donyell Marshall have each scored in double figures in the past three games. 


Cavaliers injuries: Larry Hughes (right long finger fracture), Luke Jackson (broken left wrist) and Ira Newble (facial abscess) are out. 


Cavaliers projected inactive list: Hughes, Jackson and Newble. 



SPURS
Starters CAVALIERS
Starters 
No. Player Ps. Ht. Yrs. No. Player Ps. Ht. Yrs. 
12 Bruce Bowen F 6-7 10th 23 LeBron James F 6-8 3rd 
21 Tim Duncan F 6-11 9th 90 Drew Gooden F 6-10 4th 
8 Rasho Nesterovic C 7-0 8th 11 Zydrunas Ilgauskas C 7-3 8th 
20 Manu Ginobili G 6-6 4th 3 Sasha Pavlovic G 6-7 3rd 
9 Tony Parker G 6-2 5th 20 Eric Snow G 6-3 11th 
Reserves Reserves 
17 Brent Barry G/F 6-7 11th 15 M. Andriuskevicius C 7-2 1st 
4 Michael Finley G/F 6-7 11th 1 Stephen Graham G/F 6-6 1st 
5 Robert Horry F 6-10 14th 44 Alan Henderson F/C 6-9 11th 
40 Sean Marks F/C 6-10 7th 19 Damon Jones G 6-3 8th 
2 Nazr Mohammed C 6-10 8th 24 Donyell Marshall F 6-9 12th 
14 Beno Udrih G 6-3 2nd 17 Anderson Varejao F 6-10 2nd 
31 Nick Van Exel G 6-1 13th 29 Mike Wilks G 5-10 4th 

Coach: Gregg Popovich Coach: Mike Brown 


Last meeting: The Spurs beat Cleveland 102-76 on Nov. 4 at the SBC Center. 


Key matchup: Bruce Bowen vs. LeBron James. James ranks third in the league in scoring with 30.7 points per game in addition to averaging 7.0 rebounds and 6.5 assists. Bowen has tried to at least make James work for his points. When Cleveland visited San Antonio on Nov. 4, James scored 20 points (on 7-of-16 shooting) in 37 minutes. In their past three meetings, James has averaged 21.0 points on 40.4 percent shooting. Bowen, meanwhile, has made his own offensive contributions in the past three games, averaging 12.3 points while making 14 of 26 shots. 


- Johnny Ludden 

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...A021306.6D.BKNspurs.cavs.preview.81de8e6.html


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

The RoCSoiLD PlaN To BEaT tHE CAVS

Shot selection-yesterday it was up and down, some parts of the game it looked like the shots that we were taken couldnt be any better and the other parts looked like some shots middle schoolers would take

Containing bron gooden and z- if we play good defense on these players theres no way they will win, we must contain these players

our front court- Z and gooden are there 2nd and 3rd best players on there team right now so duncan nazr rasho and the rest of our big players have to bring it tonight. rebounds are crucial. 
X factor duncan

Spurs 101
Cavs 95

41-10 Lets GO SPURS GO


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im really excited for todays game and wendsdays game, i think there both really big games. if we can finish the rodeo road trip 8-0 and we would be winners of 11 straight games with the allstar break to get rested and refocused that would be a huge confidence lift and would help our chances for hca with a record of 42-10.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan starts the game 3 of 3


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man were not getting any calls


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no communication, not making crap and our average d has got us down by 4


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

can some one stop lebron


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

can some one get a rebound or a stop, i can see us getting blown out in this one


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nve is saven our lives


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

down by 1 at half we need to blow it open in the 3rd or get ready for a close 1


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

theyve gotten at least 4 tip ins!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan is doing great, i guess that flu is gone. hes got 16 pts and and 9 reb with over 50 percent shooting. parker and manu on the other hand...


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Yea i think its safe to say we lost this one, unless we somehow start making shots and playing better D. None of our shots seem to be going in!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im calling out finely.. he sucks right now and he better play better or were not going to go as far as we should. hes just been shooting up bad shots with no rotaion...also if pop some how is reading this.....,FREE NAZR


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well we lost this one b/c no one showed up but duncan and we couldnt make anything including free throws


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

It don't matter, we all predicated one loss on this roadtrip and this was the most likely one. Oh well, let's start a new streak and move on to the next game.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> The *RoCSoiLD *PlaN To BEaT tHE CAVS


OT, really, but I've been meaning to ask you for a long time if you spelled it incorrectly like this on purpose (oi instead of io). Just a curiosity thing.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> im calling out finely.. he sucks right now and he better play better or were not going to go as far as we should. hes just been shooting up bad shots with no rotaion.


Not trying to rub salt in it, but I think yall are starting to get why us Mavs fans were not only not upset with cutting Finley, but actually glad for it. He has a habit of being non-existant on both ends of the floor when you need him most. The things you are seeing is the reason why we kept telling people over the summer they were full of crap thinking that "losing" Finley would hurt our team.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> OT, really, but I've been meaning to ask you for a long time if you spelled it incorrectly like this on purpose (oi instead of io). Just a curiosity thing.


lol ya and its aboubt time some one realizes it to, i just to do it b/c it looks better with the roc not written right either but it gets the message across


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Not trying to rub salt in it, but I think yall are starting to get why us Mavs fans were not only not upset with cutting Finley, but actually glad for it. He has a habit of being non-existant on both ends of the floor when you need him most. The things you are seeing is the reason why we kept telling people over the summer they were full of crap thinking that "losing" Finley would hurt our team.


were the spurs, we have pop... we will get him to play well near the end of the season


----------



## char_renee (Dec 17, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Not trying to rub salt in it, but I think yall are starting to get why us Mavs fans were not only not upset with cutting Finley, but actually glad for it. He has a habit of being non-existant on both ends of the floor when you need him most. The things you are seeing is the reason why we kept telling people over the summer they were full of crap thinking that "losing" Finley would hurt our team.


 your a mavs fan so we can understand your team knows nothing about the playoffs so you honestly have no credibility coming on a spurs forum and trying to give some disrespect just because one player he didn't do good on a non championship team doesn't mean he wont for a contender calibur one.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

char_renee said:


> your a mavs fan so we can understand your team knows nothing about the playoffs so you honestly have no credibility coming on a spurs forum and trying to give some disrespect just because one player he didn't do good on a non championship team doesn't mean he wont for a contender calibur one.


Listen closely, troll. I have *ALWAYS* given the Spurs respect. Always. Ask Koko if you don't believe it, not that I need to explain myself to a newb.

I gave absolutely no hate here. Check the posts son and you'll see I mentioned several times over the months that Fin was always a favorite of mine, but that doesn't mean I'm blind to his game. The Mavs fans said exactly what his game is like and that's a fact you need to deal with.

I haven't disrespected anyone, and you sure as hell won't find any of my posts where I've been disrespectful of the Spurs. I always give them their love. Period. So check yourself before you even think of trying to ride up on me, *****.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

guys just calm down, just ignore this topic
thanks


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Listen closely, troll. I have *ALWAYS* given the Spurs respect. Always. Ask Koko if you don't believe it, not that I need to explain myself to a newb.
> 
> I gave absolutely no hate here. Check the posts son and you'll see I mentioned several times over the months that Fin was always a favorite of mine, but that doesn't mean I'm blind to his game. The Mavs fans said exactly what his game is like and that's a fact you need to deal with.
> 
> I haven't disrespected anyone, and you sure as hell won't find any of my posts where I've been disrespectful of the Spurs. I always give them their love. Period. So check yourself before you even think of trying to ride up on me, *****.



Naw u jus mad cuz yall aint got finley :clown:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Not trying to rub salt in it, but I think yall are starting to get why us Mavs fans were not only not upset with cutting Finley, but actually glad for it. He has a habit of being non-existant on both ends of the floor when you need him most. The things you are seeing is the reason why we kept telling people over the summer they were full of crap thinking that "losing" Finley would hurt our team.


Well, "adding" Finley hasn't hurt our team, so I'm not sure why you like to throw that in every chance you get.



The fact of the matter is that Finley in Dallas and Finley in SA are two completely different things. For one, Finley was a long time member of the Mavs and one of their better players for basically every year he was there. The amount of money he was making was absurdly high, and yes his performance was down, but the Mavs still kept giving him 35 MPG and asked him to be the #2 scorer and clutch man most of the time. For the Spurs, he's making 2.5 mill and is not asked to be the #2 scorer, and he's not given anything close to 35 minutes per game. He's there when we need him, which is what he truly is at this point in his career, not a 2nd option on offense who plays big time minutes making 15-16 million dollars per season. So, if you're happy you don't have Finley anymore so be it, but I'm happy we do have him even though he hasn't played all that well this season. Finally, Finley wasn't cut for basketball reasons Mavs Fan, you know this. It's all about the cash, that's why the phrase "It's a business" was muttered so much when they decided to cut him. He's definitely not worth 15-16 mill per season, but at 2.5 million he's a big bargain, and I have the feeling he'll have a positive impact for the Spurs before the season is over.


----------

